# muskrat skinning



## yooper-trapper (Dec 25, 2008)

hey i need help on how to skin a muskrat ? 
if someone has a diagram or is a good explainer it would really be a great deal of help to me if i knew how.

thanks,

yooper-trapper


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

here is how i do it. sorry no pictures. cut around the leg at the feet. then lay the rat on his back cut from both feet to his a$$ then start to pull and gently cut along the fur edge, once your over the stomach u can pull clear to the head. pull the front legs out like your arm out of a sweatshirt. then keep cutting the ears eyes and mouth out.


----------



## yooper-trapper (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks appreciate it


----------

